# Pics of the 1-18-03 Dallas Meet!!!



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I should have taken more pics, but I was a little too busy checking out *the 43 cars that were there!!!* Here are some pics of some of the cars and some of the peeps that made it out!! You really missed out if you didn't make it out!! Let's see if we can get over 50 cars for the Feb meet!!! Just click on one of the smaller pics below to see a larger version.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

*Some more pics!!!*

Here are some more pics from the meet!!


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Pics are lookin good!


----------

